# ENGLISH ELECTRIC LIGHTNING



## Ron Handgraaf (Oct 11, 2007)

Pilot's Notes for this Mach II fighter prototype.

Enjoy Reading!

Regards

Ron

English Electric Lightning P.1A


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice, thanks!!!!


----------

